# Custom wakü



## swapy23 (24. November 2019)

So jetzt noch mal den Thread wieder aufgenommen weil ich nochmal ein Paar veränderungen Darstellen wollte. Also jetzt zum neunen Setup:

Radiator: 
Richer-R 120mm/240mm/360mm Aluminium Radiator, Computer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Lüfter:
Cooler Master MasterFan SF120R ARGB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Pumpe und agb:  
Alphacool Eisstation DC-LT inkl. Alphacool DC-LT 2600, Ausgleichsbehaelter Ultra Silent

Fittings:

Richer-R 4/6pcs Compression Fitting, PC: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Flüssikeit:

Alphacool Eiswasser Crystal Clear UV-aktiv Fertiggemisch 1000ml , Kuehlmittel transparent

Cpu ung Gpu Kühlblock:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DRD6VGM/ref=psdc_430205031_t2_B07F9Z6WC5

https://www.amazon.de/Richer-R-Wass...2PEN1Z1SN36&psc=1&refRID=JZGA929X92PEN1Z1SN36

So und jetzt hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen:
Kann man den Gpu Kühler bei einer Vega 64 referenzdesign auch so reinbauen das man die abdeckung für die Platine dranlassen kann. Und wie findet ihr das Setup so von der zusammenstellung. 
Danke fü reure Antworten .


----------



## Sinusspass (24. November 2019)

Eigentlich hättest du dazu in deinem ursprünglichen Thread weiterschreiben sollen...

Einfach das billigste nehmen ist nicht die beste Lösung.
Der Radiator ist aus Aluminium, Grundregel bei der Wasserkühlung: niemals Aluminium und andere Metalle in einen Kreislauf ohne starken Korrosionsschutz. Entweder du nimmst einen Kupferradiator, oder du nimmst starken Korrosionsschutz.
Die Lüfter sind Geldverschwendung, wenn es auf Leistung statt Beleuchtung ankommt. Die Preis-Leistungsempfehlung sind die Arctic P12.
Pumpe und Agb...kann man machen, eine DCP450 wäre zweifellos  die bessere Wahl.
Die Flüssigkeit ist für den Abfluss, nimm entweder destillliertes Wasser oder, falls du unbedingt auf dem Aluminiumradiator beharrst, verdünntes G48 aus dem Kfz-Bereich.
Der Gpublock wird vermutlich ganz in Ordnung sein, allerdings braucht eine Grafikkarte, die mehrere 100w verbrauchen kann, für ihre Spannungswandler eine bessere Kühlung als die Standardplatte, entweder du nimmst einen Fullcoverkühler, oder du bastelst dir was, um die Spannungswandler aktiv zu kühlen. Abgesehen davon sind 240mm zu wenig Fläche für Cpu und Gpu, P/L ist zwar toll, aber so kannst du bei Luft bleiben und wirst eine bessere Kühlung haben.
Der Cpublock sollte ganz in Ordnung sein, von dem Hersteller hört man halt noch nichts.
Schläuche hast du komplett vergessen, da kannst du aber auch nicht einfach den billigsten Pvcschlauch nehmen, der wird dir das System zusiffen.


----------



## swapy23 (25. November 2019)

Ich hab halt auch noch nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit einer custom kühlung gemacht und deswegen das genommen was auch gute Bewertungen hatte Radiator werde ich mich wohl nach einem anderen umsehen müssen Lüfter auch. Und kennt ihr ein gutes vollcouver für die vega


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

Im Prinzip kannst du jeden x-beliebigen Fullcover für die Karte nehmen, wird aber bei etwa 80€ anfangen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

Die Anschlüsse sind für Hardtubing, nicht für Schlauch.


----------



## swapy23 (25. November 2019)

Richer-R 120mm/240mm/360mm Aluminium Radiator: Amazon.de: Elektronik ich checks grad irgendwie net ist der Radiator jetzt ein cooper oder Messing radiator


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

Vom Namen her würde ich sagen Aluminium.


----------



## heamer_GER (25. November 2019)

ist aus Alu

Spezifikationen:

Produkttyp: PC-Wärmetauscher
Produktgröße: 120mm, 240mm, 360mm für Ihre Wahl
Teil: 12 Röhren
Material: Aluminium
Packungsgröße: ca. 20 * 13 * 6,5 cm / 7,87 * 5,12 * 2,56 in
Paketgewicht: 291g


der ist aus Kupfer:
Magicool G2 Slim Radiator: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Edit:
ich sehe gerade Vorschläge waren doch schon alle in deinem alten thread, warum machst du denn einen neuen auf ?


----------

